# Kangertech Nebox coming to Vaperite



## Vaperite South Africa (10/10/15)

We have pre-ordered the Kangertech NEBOX and will be offering them at a great intro special price on a pre-paid pre-order basis. We will advise, on this thread, when we have the product loaded on our website for pre-order. To order, add it to the basket and pay as per normal except that stock availability will be shown as backorder. All orders will include free shipping or you can collect from our Bedfordview shop. Pricing will be confirmed as soon as Kangertech decides on their prices.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (11/10/15)

Pre-orders are available here: Kangertech NEBOX

Price is R1175 including free delivery anywhere in SA.


----------



## Varo (12/10/15)

Nice, any idea when they will be available?


----------



## Wash (12/10/15)

Please advise if this kit (at this price) includes or excludes the 18650 battery?


----------



## huffnpuff (12/10/15)

Price is fair and includes shipping


----------



## Wash (12/10/15)

No argument, @huffnpuff. I just wanted to confirm as the spec sheet notes a 18650 cell... 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## huffnpuff (12/10/15)

Shot, looks like it'll be without. On the vaporite website at the bottom of the Nebox page they're indicating you'll need to get a battery


----------



## Wash (12/10/15)

Fair enough. Thanks! 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (12/10/15)

Sorry guys. I've just landed back from West Africa. As stated at the bottom of our website product page, you will need to buy a battery. We stock the Samsung INR 25R. 

I will try to get a firm date from our supplier tomorrow. We have paid a deposit for 60 units in all 4 colors.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (13/10/15)

Ok. Our supplier says the end of November so I've written to our Kangertech factory rep to ask for a firmer date. No response yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (13/10/15)

And yes, the first one is mine. First time I've been really excited about a new product


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (30/10/15)

We have confirmation that the NEBOX will ship at the end of next week. We only have 60 arriving on this shipment and expect them around 12 to 14 November. Pre order on our website by placing a normal order and the cart will show the item as back order. We have another 200 coming out of the Kanger factory around the 10th but they will miss our next shipping date. Red and blue are coming in limited quantities so suggest pre order on those colours if that's what you are looking for. The current price of R1175 including shipping is not guaranteed past the pre order phase

Reactions: Like 1


----------

